# Stubborn, picky eater.



## Crysmas (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a five month Maltese puppy who is the most amazing dog ever. I've had him for exactly a month. When he first came to us, he was on Science Diet, and I continued feeding him that up to yesterday, realizing that Science Diet isn't necessarily the best food. Regardless, during the last month when he was on Science Diet, he ate occasionally. The first few days with us, he would eat by himself, as we were free feeding him. THEN, my brother decided to spoil the little guy by feeding him some chicken, which my puppy LOVED. My puppy began to eat less and less, only eating a few kibbles if I offered it to him from my hand. He would eat from his dish when he was confined in his "area" while I was away at school; but lately, he only eats half the dish I leave out (which is approx. 1/8th of a cup). I switched to Acana Puppy Food yesterday night, and he would eat it, only if I poured it onto the floor. However, today, he showed no interest for it whatsoever. I know people say that you're supposed to leave the food out for the puppy, and that he will eventually succumb to hunger and eat, which is exactly what I did. Unfortunately, my puppy not only ignored his food, but he vomited bile because he was starving himself. :smcry: I ended up giving in, making him some boiled chicken breast. I don't mind feeding him homemade meals, but the thing is, he doesn't eat veggies WHATSOEVER (not even fruit, unless it is persimmons). So I can't feed him a balanced diet by making homemade meals. I've tried mixing kibble with chicken (he picks out the chicken or refuses to eat it if I mush it), heating it up, seasoning it with flavour... etc. I'm stumped. I don't want him to starve himself, and I can't help but give in. Any help would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I know with any change in the dog food it should be done gradually and not all at once.. did you add some Acana to the current food.? When I brought Lexi home last week (a new place I just adopted her she is 2) I made her some boiled chicken and mixed it with the food and she did the samething - no kibble, just chicken - so then I took some canned food and mixed that with the chicken and kibble then added a tads of the canned organic pumpkin and boom she ate it all...switched her to taste of the wild and she now eats that all up and loves it...

However that all being said above, I am sure someone on here will have more experience with this than I do (Lexi is my first maltese always had big dogs) I hear maltese can be picky eaters but if she is not eating and throwing up I would certainly watch her carefully and take her to the vet as you want to make sure there is not something else,,, Is she pooping?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gradual transitions in diet changes really is the best for their tummy's. If you have a Petco near you, I'd highly recommend trying to pick up some Natural Balance in a roll (kinda like a roll of sausage looking package). You slice off a piece, crumble it up and put it in his current food. This food was heaven sent for us when Bella (and our sweet old 15 year old boy Lucky) wouldn't eat their food. BTW, the roll does come in a tiny $1 size package that you can try  . Oh and a bit of Greek yogurt works great to get them interested in food too. Best wishes!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You don't want your pup to become hypoglycemic, so they need to eat (mine did 3) small meals a day. I did have to hand feed my last fluff and bounce the kibble on the floor sometimes to get him to eat(LOL) but whatever it took because he was small. He's now one and is not picky at all! Good advice change food gradually.


----------



## Crysmas (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice!

Yes, I did mix his old kibble with the new kibble. He much prefers Acana over Science Diet though (picks out the Acana and leaves the Science Diet) , so I don't think the transition to a new food is a problem. I will keep an eye on him, after eating some chicken, he's back to his bouncy regular self. He is pooping fine, but that's because he's getting some meaty meals currently! (I'm still giving in, I don't have the heart to starve him)

I'll try the Natural Balance! Sounds interesting... though, if he wouldn't eat shredded chicken with kibble, I'm not sure if it will work. Worth trying though! Will regular yoghurt be okay? I never risked giving Toro (my puppy) dairy products. He's not quite potty trained, and the last thing I need is for him to have diarrhea.

I'm still feeding the little guy to ensure he doesn't become hypoglycemic. He likes to be entertained with the kibble as well, I've thrown it across the kitchen so he can fetch it and eat it! 

Good News! He ate almost 1/4 of a cup of kibble today when he was in his confinement area. 

What are your thoughts on feeding my puppy boiled chicken and some veggies for every meal? I'm thinking of shredding the veggies and making chicken meatloaf while embedding the veggies into the meat...


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sure someone will be able to give more advice about this so I'm just gonna say welcome that way it will also bump your thread so more people will see it. I do know that many people here home cook and I think I read before someone putting a certain if a certain amount of their daily diet is homecooked food then you need supplements. There's also many picky eaters here as well so maybe some of them can share what works for them


----------

